# The Reserve at Sumer Bay



## Paulzy123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello 

Just got off the phone with reservations, and happy to hear we are confirmed for our stay.

I had asked the rep about Internet in the house. 

They claimed it was free, at the entire resort, and including inside the houses.

They were unable to tell me whether it was wifi or Ethernet. 

Can anyone clarify this for me?


Paul


----------



## Dori (Feb 10, 2014)

Congratulations on getting The Reserves! Those houses at Summer Bay are amazing! You will love it. As far as I know, internet connection is not free, unless things have changed. There is a weekly fee charged. 

I would call back to the resort and ask again. 

Enjoy yourselves!

Dori


----------



## durrod (Feb 10, 2014)

Wifi is free only at the pools area and lobby area.There is a fee to use wifi at all the units. That's  the last thing I know.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 10, 2014)

On their Facebook page I asked the same question.  Here's the response..

Hello Paul. You can expect complimentary WiFi service during your upcoming stay at Summer Bay Orlando Resort. Your pool is waiting for you!  SB

I'll have to call

Paul


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am an owner in another part of Summer Bay.  They changed over to complimentary wifi for everyone in the units, by the pools and in the clubhouse in early November.  My understanding is it is a little on the crappy side and can cut off and won't work for streaming video but works for email and general searches.  They still have e brochures and documents that say it is complimentary only in limited areas but they are old ones that just haven't been updated.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks tschwa2

They did get back to me on FB.  

Here's their response.

Yes! That is correct. The entire resort is WiFi friendly and usage is complimentary, including houses in the Reserve. SB


Not that it's that important to our vacay.

Paul


----------



## Dori (Feb 12, 2014)

YaY!   That was the only peeve I had with SB, paying for WiFi. I love this resort!

Dori


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 12, 2014)

Heres a description I received from someone who just toured them.

"Yes, we toured the new pool homes. They are all 3 bedroom 3 bath homes. The home is 3100 sq. feet. Large open living room and dining room with a nice size kitchen. All appliances are stainless steel and they have a full size front load washer and dryer. If I remember correctly, One bedroom has 2 queen size beds in it and the other 2 rooms have king size beds in it. There are tvs in every room and really nice tile on the floors and granite counter tops. They have 5 new homes and they are absolutely beautiful. I wish we could have stayed in one of them. I believe that they are building an additional 2 more. Not exactly sure what the older homes look like from the inside but the outside and the pool areas were really nice."

Now I can't wait to stay there in March


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 16, 2014)

3100 sq ft.  Yikes.  

That's sweet.  We may not come home..

Looking fwd.


Paul


----------



## hajjah (Feb 17, 2014)

As a former SB owner, I am elated to hear that the wifi is finally free for the entire resort.  This was always a negative for us.  We stayed in the Houses at SB last year, which was fine.  It was probably my 4th stay.  My only problem though was the roaches in our house.  I cannot remember which house it was, but roaches were in my bathroom.  I think we were the 3rd house on the right facing the lake.  We could tell that the house had been exterminated prior to our stay from the smell.  I'm now deciding if I want to try the Reserve since they require so many points.  If the new houses are anything like the old, it would be a great exchange for anyone.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 17, 2014)

hajjah said:


> As a former SB owner, I am elated to hear that the wifi is finally free for the entire resort.  This was always a negative for us.  We stayed in the Houses at SB last year, which was fine.  It was probably my 4th stay.  My only problem though was the roaches in our house.  I cannot remember which house it was, but roaches were in my bathroom.  I think we were the 3rd house on the right facing the lake.  We could tell that the house had been exterminated prior to our stay from the smell.  I'm now deciding if I want to try the Reserve since they require so many points.  If the new houses are anything like the old, it would be a great exchange for anyone.



Reservations are saying that The Reserve pool homes are much more elaborate than the Houses at Summer Bay each have their own pool and hot tub


----------



## hajjah (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  I am leaning towards getting a house at The Reserve.  If we rented a private pool house, as we have done several times in the past, it would certainly cost much more money than me buying additional points for the 124,000 that are required.  The last time we rented a pool house in Davenport, I paid about $1,800 for the rental and not many amenities.  Anyone who stays at The Reserve or the Houses at Summer Bay, should have a very enjoyable stay.


----------



## durrod (Feb 17, 2014)

*Tpu's*

How many tpu's  this new houses need for a trade?


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 17, 2014)

durrod said:


> How many tpu's  this new houses need for a trade?



I got our March stay week for 22 TPUs, I have seen some even lower !


----------



## hajjah (Feb 18, 2014)

I think that the 124,000 RCI points required to stay at The Reserve might be more cost effective than 22 TPU's.  Is this a correct estimation?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 18, 2014)

22 tpus cost $440 at $20 per tpu.  plus the $209 exchange fee $649 total

My Rci points cost $.01 per point so 124,000 would cost me $1240 plus $159 or $209 exchange fee depending on weeks or points inventory so using my RCI points would cost me at lest twice as much.  


Even at .006 per rci point it would be $744 plus $159 in points for $903.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 18, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> 22 tpus cost $440 at $20 per tpu.  plus the $209 exchange fee $649 total
> 
> My Rci points cost $.01 per point so 124,000 would cost me $1240 plus $159 or $209 exchange fee depending on weeks or points inventory so using my RCI points would cost me at lest twice as much.
> 
> ...



My per TPU cost is $8.77 plus exchange fee so $192.94 plus exchange fee


----------



## hajjah (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification regarding the points/TPU cost.


----------



## lalahe (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a match not long ago for September for this resort for 8 TPU's


----------



## hajjah (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting ready to book one of the houses.  RCI information is saying the construction of new houses is going on until 2015.  Anyone been there recently to know how bad is this noise?  I certainly would not want a lot of noise to interfere with my vacation, especially after using so many points to exchange into the new houses.  We stayed in the Houses at Summer Bay last year and saw these new houses.  They seemed to be pretty close together, but maybe about the same as the older houses.  I cannot remember for sure.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 22, 2014)

We received an email from RCI about the construction beginning here, it said building of  2 new pool homes and a six storey building, so I am expecting noise, could make for a noisy vacation!


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 23, 2014)

I got the same email and I check in on April 18.  Let me know how it is.  I am still really looking forward to it.



schiff1997 said:


> We received an email from RCI about the construction beginning here, it said building of  2 new pool homes and a six storey building, so I am expecting noise, could make for a noisy vacation!


----------



## hajjah (Feb 23, 2014)

I confirmed a house today for September.  I hope that someone does comment about the  noise who has been there recently.  The houses are pretty close together.  I hope that loud noise will not awaken us early in the mornings.  That's why we're going, which is to get away from everything.  I plan to call Summer Bay to inquire about this so we can be better prepared.  There won't be much that we can do while spending time outside in our pool.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 24, 2014)

The construction at the resort is reportedly by the entrance.  According to the reservations rep I spoke to on the phone today.

I'll know for sure in 12 days. 


Paul


----------



## hajjah (Feb 25, 2014)

Paul, please report back after your stay.  As a former Summer Bay owner, I am very familiar with the entire resort.  We also stayed in the Houses at Summer Bay last year.  I don't understand why you were told that the construction is by the entrance.  The Reserve Houses are located toward the back of the resort.  Once you stop at the guard gate and stay on that road, it takes you past the Villas at Summer Bay, Summer Bay Resort units, the Club House, Houses at Summer Bay, and the last buildings constructed  to the very left.  The five new houses are straight ahead on that main road.  I drove over there last year, but the houses were not ready at that time.  I think it was in January.

I do think that we will be bothered by the construction of two additional houses unless they are building them in a different location, which would not make much sense.  I could see where the ground was broken for another building while we were there last year.  That should be further past the 500 and higher buildings.  
Someone, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Dori (Feb 25, 2014)

I am thinking that the construction near the front entrance has to do with the buildings on the site of the sinkhole. They are (were) just inside the gates, off to the right.

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep, I was thinking the same thing about the construction.  As for the houses and another new building, that is located to the rear of Summer Bay.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Arg..

Just got a call from RCI. 

It seems that Summer Bay mistakenly gave me the demo unit.  My reservation has been changed to Houses if Summer Bay now. 

Wondering if I should call the resort and see about how that's possible.  We booked back in October of 2013.   Or just take it and smile.  


Paul


----------



## lalahe (Feb 28, 2014)

That's frustrating Paul.  I would call and just ask what options you have and see if there is something else at the reserve available. Maybe they can work with you

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulzy123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Confusion continues.  

So....  I called Summers Bay. 

Waited for 45 mins on hold. 

Got ahold of a reservations person. 

Told them what I was told by RCI.  The res guy asks my name ect, looks up our account, and says, he's not sure why RCI would say what they said, and that we are definitely booked in the Reserve. 

Lol.

I guess we'll keep our fingers crossed.  

Either way, I'm stoked to be away from the -15 C weather here at home for a week.  

Paul


----------



## hajjah (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully you will be given The Reserve.  We have stayed in the Houses at Summer Bay about four times.  We were in one of those houses last year, but are really looking forward to our stay at The Reserve in September.  We could only see the new houses from the outside, but another Tugger has stated that the new houses are really beautiful.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, we didn't get the reserve.  But they were more than willing to accommodate us with a bunch of requests. Hot tub, screen room, bay side unit, and close to a BBQ. 

I am not disappointed at all

What a beautiful home.

Anyways, back to the pool.  And a cold beer.  


Paul


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 10, 2014)

*Summer Bay Pool Homes*



Paulzy123 said:


> Well, we didn't get the reserve.



Paul

Be sure to mention that since you didn`t get your exchange 
@ The Reserve at Summer Bay D468, that the 1-4 year rule
should be removed from your account in the event you want 
to exchange back to The Reserve within the next few years.


----------

